# Brushing Frustrations



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Get a grooming table, grooming arm, and grooming loop and then yes, be more firm. 
I just did nails, and feet trim on a poodle cross puppy. OMG he was a complete insane barking thrashing biting idiot. it took 3 paws worth of nails for him to realize that I was NOT stopping no matter what and he behaved well for the last foot.
it took 2 paws worth of trimming before he again realized I was NOT stopping no matter what and he behaved well for the last 2 feet.
I didn't yank, I didn't pull, I didn't get angry, I just did not stop. If the owners weren't there (people can be really offended that you don't just coo and caw to their dogs) he would have gotten a stern 'enough!'. There is no need for that. And then once he stops then you go to cooing and praise.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> Get a grooming table, grooming arm, and grooming loop and then yes, be more firm.
> I just did nails, and feet trim on a poodle cross puppy. OMG he was a complete insane barking thrashing biting idiot. it took 3 paws worth of nails for him to realize that I was NOT stopping no matter what and he behaved well for the last foot.
> it took 2 paws worth of trimming before he again realized I was NOT stopping no matter what and he behaved well for the last 2 feet.
> I didn't yank, I didn't pull, I didn't get angry, I just did not stop. If the owners weren't there (people can be really offended that you don't just coo and caw to their dogs) he would have gotten a stern 'enough!'. There is no need for that. And then once he stops then you go to cooing and praise.


I love the way you described this, and totally agree. I always think now if this was a kid would you allow these actions? I can only speak of toys, but I find them no different. Once they realize it is your way and not theirs they will settle down. My 3.5 pounder Cayenne was like that, and I had to be careful not to hurt her, but I would not stop, now I have no problem with her. But it was hell for the first 6 months to a year.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My old boy is a pro at being groomed. I am eternally grateful to Kathy Esio-King for all the early work she did with Wilson which made him a doll to work with from the day we brought him home. We all have our cross to bear so, I have to deal with the little Jack Russell Terror. He was never fond of being groomed, and after he got Lyme disease he became even less tolerant. I keep him in a fairly short trim, use conditioner, and just get it over with. He sounds like a banshee when I do his nails, but then again, he reacts the same way if you try to hold his paw. I am grateful he is small and does not bite. The strangest thing is that sometimes, when I am giving the poodles a quick once over, the terror comes running up to be brushed, too. I think it is just because he knows all dogs get a treat after they are groomed, even rotten ones. It is sort of an unconditional deal... just like any dog that comes when you call is praised, even if you stupidly called when you couldn't reinforce it, and the dog lolly gagged.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Hesitant to give advice because unlike everybody else who answered I am a novice myself. There are two separate issues - one is training yourself to groom and the other is training your dog to let you groom. Of these two I think the later is really the more important. I would set out on a schedule of every day twice do about 5 minutes each time. Do all kinds of things from handling feet to checking ears, gums, running clippers along the body everything you can think off (without seemingly accomplishing all that much) and have the treats free flowing almost. The take away lesson for your dog is: twice a day this session happens were she does all kinds of weird stuff (some of which is not so pleasant) but there are loads of treats in it for me. I would suggest to alternate unpleasant stuff with more harmless things and to generally be unpredictable (both in the when and where) so the dog learns that first of you call the shots and secondly it is in his best interest to trust you that generally there will be good stuff in it for him (treats and attention). If brushing is a stubble - keep it shortish or alternate it with other stuff that is less dramatic. A table is good (although we didn't start out on one). Get yourself great tools - clippers and brushes etc - it pays off in spades when you are all thumbs. Educate yourself widely on Youtube to get the moves down and of course exercise caution when you are a complete newbie. I helps if you can ask a pro-groomer to show you some parts - but your dog still should have basic training before you take him to a groomer. Everyday two times of 5 minutes each adds up and I would add about 20 seconds a day to work towards half hour sessions but the everyday part is really important.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

shadowfox


> Little Miss Ginger is 5 1/2 months old and absolutely hates being brushed.


Not all slicker brushes are made the same. Some are actually sharp and painful and others are not. Plus there are slicker brushes with the balls at the end or coated tips. 

My first slicker brush had the coated tips/balls at the end. My groomer said it caused split ends and suggested I get a regular slicker brush. 

Up until then my pup would fall asleep while I brushed him. With the new brush he wiggled out of my arms. 

That's when I decided to move the brush along my inner sensitive forearm. The brush felt like needles. After a few tests, I've found a couple of slicker brushed that feel much more gentle on my skin. 

If you would like the names of the brushes I use PM me. This is just based on my experience and I haven't checked if there was a post here of member's recommendations on their favorite slicker brush. 

But there is a huge difference in how slicker brushes feel against the skin.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

_Not all slicker brushes are made the same. Some are actually sharp and painful and others are not. Plus there are slicker brushes with the balls at the end or coated tips. _

This is so true, I recently noticed this myself. Why not get her use to going to a professional groomer? This is what I did with mine, while at the same time I handle his feet, touch his nails, lift his lips up to look at his teeth and brush and comb. He isn't a great lover of brushing if he is on the floor, he will just go into his bed and lie down, guess he thinks that would make it be over. LOL Notso. On the grooming table he is fine.


----------



## BlessedGirl (Sep 25, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> _Not all slicker brushes are made the same. Some are actually sharp and painful and others are not. Plus there are slicker brushes with the balls at the end or coated tips. _
> 
> This is so true, I recently noticed this myself. Why not get her use to going to a professional groomer? This is what I did with mine, while at the same time I handle his feet, touch his nails, lift his lips up to look at his teeth and brush and comb. He isn't a great lover of brushing if he is on the floor, he will just go into his bed and lie down, guess he thinks that would make it be over. LOL Notso. On the grooming table he is fine.


----------



## BlessedGirl (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you! I would be interested to know which slicker brush you suggest.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have used Safari slickers for many, many years. My current one came from Amazon and has coated tips. I do not think it causes split ends. Safari slickers are nicely made. 

Slickers do wear out - if the pins in your slicker are no longer all facing the same way it's time to buy a new slicker. 

If your dog's coat is an inch long or more you need to use a pin brush, not a slicker.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Johanna said:


> I have used Safari slickers for many, many years. My current one came from Amazon and has coated tips. I do not think it causes split ends. Safari slickers are nicely made.
> 
> Slickers do wear out - if the pins in your slicker are no longer all facing the same way it's time to buy a new slicker.
> 
> If your dog's coat is an inch long or more you need to use a pin brush, not a slicker.


Which brand/style pin brush do you use? The one I have works better on my hair than Peggy's! I'd love to have a good one in my toolkit.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Which brand/style pin brush do you use? The one I have works better on my hair than Peggy's! I'd love to have a good one in my toolkit.


I currently have a PSI pin brush (small size). I also have the Chris Christensen knockoff of a MasonPearson brush (Mason Pearson brushes are absolutely the gold standard for brushes, but very expensive).


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

Johanna said:


> I do not think it causes split ends.


I was perplexed when my groomer told me it caused split ends....glad you agree that it doesn't.


----------

